# OLONA con un par de ovarios se entrenta a los guarros



## ULTRAPACO (14 May 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (14 May 2022)

Grande Macarena.
Andalucía puede volver a ser grande con ella y su gente.


----------



## MazingerXXL (14 May 2022)

La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.


----------



## Aviador Dron (14 May 2022)

Centímetros de vagox no descansan ni los sábados. A ver cuando los mandan a tpc en burbuja y se sanea el foro


----------



## Rediooss (14 May 2022)

Todos con mascarillas, los mamarrachos de un lado y los del otro.
Unos enarbolando la bandera de España con la mascarilla, no hay mayor signo de sumisión, y los otros subnormales gritando libertad con el bozal puesto, puta escoria de país joder.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (14 May 2022)

Cada vez hay menos gente en un lado, y más en el otro….

pd: en cualquier caso, todo teatro.


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

Vaya circo barato. El bozal bien, todo correcto.

Pues nada otro siglo en el que tendremos que liarnos a tiros. Joder, voy cavando cunetas.


----------



## Vulcan86 (14 May 2022)

Ese vídeo ya es viejo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



con tanto guarro acosando normal


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 May 2022)

Aviador Dron dijo:


> Centímetros de vagox no descansan ni los sábados. A ver cuando los mandan a tpc en burbuja y se sanea el foro



Duchese apesta a mugre


----------



## Burt Lancaster (14 May 2022)

Guarra tu puta madre


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 May 2022)

Los mugrosos , si ya lo se


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Jajaj No he podido evitar acordarme de


----------



## Demi Grante (14 May 2022)

Más útil que dejar de fumar porros en un parque y decir "vamos a boicotear una concentración de demócratas", desde luego que sí.


----------



## Tae-suk (14 May 2022)

Ninguna mujer me ha representado mejor que ella. Grande Maca!


----------



## ElMayoL (14 May 2022)

Olona es la tripinchada que iba a caballo en un monte con bozal?
Es para asegurarme de quien hablas.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (14 May 2022)

El bozal que no falte jojojojojojo avriccccccccc


----------



## DUDH (14 May 2022)

"Fachas" con mascarilla y "antifachas" con mascarilla hasta ahí he visto


----------



## elmastonto (14 May 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (14 May 2022)

elmastonto dijo:


>


----------



## RC1492 (14 May 2022)

Penoso, esta rodeada de policías, que vaya sin su escolta.

Los que todavía creéis en VOX sois muy, pero que muy tontos.


----------



## jabalino (14 May 2022)

Cuándo y dónde es eso?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 May 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> El bozal que no falte jojojojojojo avriccccccccc



hace bien, hay que protegerse de las enfermedades que emanan de los vapores de los guarros.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 May 2022)

Con un par de ovarios y rodeada de policías, no sé rick


----------



## Decipher (14 May 2022)

Eso hay que hacerlo mas. No dejarles hacer, plantarles cara, perderles el miedo, que demuestren lo que son.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 May 2022)

¿Eso ha sido hoy?


----------



## elmastonto (14 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


>



Donde dije digo, ahora digo diego. Según sople el viento ya iremos "ajustando" nuestro pensamiento a cada escenario y nos reimos de nuestros npcs, si lo hace el resto de partidos nosotros no vamos a ser menos. Los principios si tal, ya para otra ocasión.



Para la siguiente parte de la función cuando el negro de la oms y su tropa estimen que sea necesario, pues a cumplir con los informes "técnico-sanitarios" y a callar.


----------



## Covaleda (14 May 2022)

elmastonto dijo:


> Donde dije digo, ahora digo diego. Según sople el viento ya iremos "ajustando" nuestro pensamiento a cada escenario y nos reimos de nuestros npcs, si lo hace el resto de partidos nosotros no vamos a ser menos. Los principios si tal, ya para otra ocasión.



Claro, claro. Lo que tú digas guapi.








Vox lleva ante el Tribunal Constitucional la ley canaria de salud por «obligar» a vacunar contra el Covid-19


El partido de Santiago Abascal registra su 28º recurso ante el órgano de garantías



www.abc.es












De la ‘libertad’ de Vox al no rotundo de los partidos extraparlamentarios a su derecha


Noelia rechaza la vacuna contra el Covid con la misma vehemencia con la que se reconoce huérfana de partido político. “He sido siempre votante de




www.elindependiente.com












La mayoría quiere vacuna obligatoria y pasaporte Covid, excepto los jóvenes y los votantes de Vox


El 70% de los españoles de entre 18 y 30 años rechaza la vacuna obligatoria y sólo el 38,1% se muestra partidario del pasaporte Covid.




www.elespanol.com








__





StackPath






www.voxespana.es












Vox aprovecha Fitur para mostrar su rechazo al pasaporte covid


Varios diputados de la formación ultra rechazan presentar el certificado sanitario al considerarlo un instrumento de “control social” y exhiben un test de antígenos negativo




elpais.com












Vox exhibe en el Parlamento de Andalucía su negacionismo con las vacunas


El partido de Abascal cosecha reproches del consejero de Salud y de todos los grupos por cuestionar las medidas contra la pandemia




www.diariosur.es












Vox rechaza la vacunación Covid obligatoria en residencias y avisa a la Junta de que "no está por encima de la ley"


El portavoz del grupo parlamentario Vox en Andalucía, Manuel Gavira, se ha mostrado contrario a la...




www.europapress.es












Pasaporte Covid y vacunas a menores: la batalla que enfrentará a Vox y PP en otoño


Mientras que algunos gobiernos autonómicos del PP defienden la implantación del certificado Covid en bares y restaurantes, Vox la rechaza de pleno




www.vozpopuli.com












Vox defiende el 'pin parental' en la vacunación de los menores que planea el Gobierno


Miembros de Vox tienen posiciones distintas frente a las vacunas. El médico y diputado Juan Luis Steegmann carga contra los "antivacunas" desde sus redes sociales




www.vozpopuli.com




Lo has intentado. Has fallado. No pasa nada. Quizá la próxima si te esfuerzas igual cuele.


----------



## elmastonto (14 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro, claro. Lo que tú digas guapi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 May 2022)

Los antifas caben en un taxi

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (14 May 2022)

elmastonto dijo:


> ...



Esfuerzo inútil el tuyo. Ahí ha quedado todo a la vista.



Macarena arrasará -espero- en Andalucía y se empezará a meter en vereda a los guarros como es de recibo.
Ya tengo las palomitas para ver el especial de la secta ese día.


----------



## Karlb (14 May 2022)

Peliculona


----------



## elmastonto (14 May 2022)

No sólo dice claramente que apoyaría la vacunación OBLIGATORIA si viene sustentado en informes técnico-sanitarios. Encima se han humillado y aceptado implícitamente la discriminación hacia los no empozoñados, REBAJÁNDOSE a presentar un pacotest para una pacoferia, para la que a los rejoneados se les permitía acceder sin dicha prueba. Qué rebeldes ehh!!


----------



## Antiparticula (14 May 2022)

Que penoso el mundo con mascarilla.
No se puede sacar nada digno de ahí
Mejor corramos un tupido velo.


----------



## wopa (14 May 2022)

VOX debería de llevar su propia seguridad privada y defenderse del acoso de piojosos y drogadictos. Los muchachos de UltraSur, Bastión, las FE-JONS... Seguro que disfrutan apaleando a esa gentuza.


----------



## TercioVascongado (14 May 2022)

¿Ese vídeo es de hoy? Si es así, ¿qué coño hace esa PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL con la puta mascarilla por la calle?


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 May 2022)

Bien protegida por la policía del R78 y los medios, así cualquiera es valiente y hace el facha mamarracha...


----------



## iaGulin (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



No era por el COVID, era por el olor.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (14 May 2022)

Esta bien ponerse el bozal cerca de los guarros, ellos llevan las enfermedades y virus varios.


----------



## El_Dioni (14 May 2022)

a eso llamas enfrentamiento?


----------



## Puertas (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



Lo guarros pueden tener cualquier cosa. La Covid y el mal olor es lo de menos.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (14 May 2022)

Es un movimiento táctico para causar conmoción en la izquieda, está bien jugado, es como tirar una cabeza nuclear en el bando enemigo, de momento está funcionando así. Ya tendrá tiempo de ministeriar en unos años.


----------



## Covaleda (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



Está en su derecho si quiere hacerlo, que es de lo que se trata.
¿O no era eso?


----------



## petro6 (14 May 2022)

Attention whore bozalerda.


----------



## Despotricador (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



En presencia de piojosos es indispensable bozal y traje de buzo.


----------



## juster (14 May 2022)

GRANDE OLONA !!!!
ESAS SON LAS MUJERES VERDADERAS !!!!


----------



## NXT (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



Yo también me la pondría para pasear entre la multitud y acercarme a los guarros totalitarios.


----------



## elchicho47 (14 May 2022)

Los antifas son una pandilla de piojosos


----------



## Black Jack (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



Para no oler a esa gentuza


----------



## Evangelion (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



Con la peste que suelen echar los perroflautas, poca mascarilla me parece.


----------



## birdland (14 May 2022)

Un par de amigos , de esos que tienen tatuajes de cabras en los brazos , con tinta azul de boli bic , y me da la risa con toda esa tropa de antifascistas

Y eso tarde o temprano pasará


----------



## Covaleda (14 May 2022)

elmastonto dijo:


> No sólo dice claramente que apoyaría la vacunación OBLIGATORIA si viene sustentado en informes técnico-sanitarios. Encima se han humillado y aceptado implícitamente la discriminación hacia los no empozoñados, REBAJÁNDOSE a presentar un pacotest para una pacoferia, para la que a los rejoneados se les permitía acceder sin dicha prueba. Qué rebeldes ehh!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058048



Mintiendo y persistiendo en la mentira pese a que te han pillao con el carrito del helao.
Desesperado por desviar el tema como sea, se huele la caquita desde aquí.

Mira, casi que vas al ignore, que mi tolerancia a los subnormales hoy la tengo más bien tirando a baja.


----------



## Erebus. (14 May 2022)

El prox día que les enseñe un bote de champú o un contrato de trabajo y salen pitando


----------



## terro6666 (14 May 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> El bozal que no falte jojojojojojo avriccccccccc



Hombre con los guarros delante culaquier medida es poca.


----------



## terro6666 (14 May 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Ya te has puesto la séptima, asesino?



Yo solo llevo una, cosas de la buena genética.


----------



## jolu (14 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.



Es Cádiz, te puedo asegurar que los que increpan Olona huelen muy mal. No se la pone por el virus, lo hace por la peste de lis perroflautas que la increpan.

Te cuento una anécdota ocurrida hace poco.

Ladrones rompieron el escaparate de un pequeño supermercado. La policía tardó muchísimo en venir (kichi nunca estuvo de acuerdo en la existencia de la poli local y solo la usa como escolta para que no le peguen y la poli nacional en Cádiz casi no existe porque Perro Chance comentó que era una ciudad con tasas bajas de homicidios y asesinatos)...
...a lo que iba. Cuando se supo lo que se había robado, sólo figuraba bebidas alcohólicas. De perfumería e higiene íntima no faltaba nada.


----------



## Magufillo (14 May 2022)

Entre el Bozal y las vacunas, ésta mujer no creo que defienda a nadie. Habla muy bien contra los progres y punto. Tambien podría hacerlo yo. No es ningun mérito. Que se ponga a fregar.


----------



## Stormtrooper (15 May 2022)

Ahora llegará el gilipollas diciendo que Macarena ha dado 18 pasos.


----------



## Esse est deus (15 May 2022)

¿Esa señora no tiene hijos que atender?


----------



## MazingerXXL (15 May 2022)

Perfecto, yo también estaré en mi derecho de no votar a VOX, y te recuerdo que el bozal fue obligatorio en exteriores durante meses, por lo qud no es un signo de libertad precisamente.



Covaleda dijo:


> Está en su derecho si quiere hacerlo, que es de lo que se trata.
> ¿O no era eso?


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Perfecto, yo también estaré en mi derecho de no votar a VOX, y te recuerdo que el bozal fue obligatorio en exteriores durante meses, por lo qud no es un signo de libertad precisamente.



Pues claro que no lo es.
Pero el vídeo es de cuando?


----------



## empepinado (15 May 2022)

golll de señorrrrrr


----------



## empepinado (15 May 2022)

golll de señorrrrrr


----------



## MazingerXXL (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues claro que no lo es.
> Pero el vídeo es de cuando?



El bozal representó y representa la sumisión al estado, la esclavitud y la muerte. Al final en política todo esta medido y ella ha tirado por la via ultra covidiana, además hizo apología de la inoculación, eso a mi no me representa.


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> El bozal representó y representa la sumisión al estado, la esclavitud y la muerte. Al final en política todo esta medido y ella ha tirado por la via ultra covidiana, además hizo apología de la inoculación, eso a mi no me representa.



Pues no le votes ni puta falta que hace.
En cuanto a lo que representa el bozal aquí todos lo sabemos. Y también sabemos lo que significa la libertad personal.
No engañáis absolutamente a nadie con ese rollito, mejor que lo sepas.


----------



## Berrón (15 May 2022)




----------



## gpm (15 May 2022)

Bien pero hay que tirar más para delante y darles un buen guantazo


----------



## gpm (15 May 2022)

No como tú que votas mugre y vienes al foro a pasar la tarde


Bobo


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (15 May 2022)

Los putos guarros dando la brasa allí donde haya un intento de despiojar España. 
Basura podeguarra, escoria progre.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (15 May 2022)

Por qué mascarilla?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (15 May 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Bien pero hay que tirar más para delante y darles un buen guantazo



Ese es el tema: el buenisimo.
Nunca a la mugre violenta se la gana así.
¿Recordáis eta aquí tienes mi nuca?
Quién ganó? Quién gobierna España?
¿Quién se sienta en la mesa de secretos oficiales?
La violencia sólo se derrota de una forma.


----------



## Gorrión (15 May 2022)

Que esos payasos los ha puesto VOX para montar el teatrillo ni cotiza.

No sois mas tontos porque el día no tiene mas horas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Que esos payasos los ha puesto VOX para montar el teatrillo ni cotiza.
> 
> No sois mas tontos porque el día no tiene mas horas.



claaaaaaaaaaaaaaroooooo clarooooooooooooo mugre retrasada no existe gracias a Dios


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Mintiendo y persistiendo en la mentira pese a que te han pillao con el carrito del helao.
> Desesperado por desviar el tema como sea, se huele la caquita desde aquí.
> 
> Mira, casi que vas al ignore, que mi tolerancia a los subnormales hoy la tengo más bien tirando a baja.



elmastonto debe ser una multicuenta de promotroll


----------



## Gorrión (15 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> claaaaaaaaaaaaaaroooooo clarooooooooooooo mugre retrasada no existe gracias a Dios



Por supuesto que existe, pero como todos son amigos se los van pasando para montar sus teatrillos.

Que sois muy tontos.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Vayaa payasaaa!! A mi me da verguenza que use la bandera de todos para hacer la mamarracha. 

Los de BoCs estan convirtiendo el patriotismo en un circo patetico.


----------



## gotj (15 May 2022)

No debería acercarse tanto, luego va a tener piojos.


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Vayaa payasaaa!! A mi me da verguenza que use la bandera de todos para hacer la mamarracha.
> 
> Los de BoCs estan convirtiendo el patriotismo en un circo patetico.



Precisamente por ser la bandera de todos está en su perfecto derecho de usarla, y más aún en un acto político.
Las personas normales no tenemos la culpa de que los homo-guarro-progres hayan renegado de la bandera de todos desde siempre. Otros simplemente no lo han hecho.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Precisamente por ser la bandera de todos está en su perfecto derecho de usarla, y más aún en un acto político.
> Las personas normales no tenemos la culpa de que los homo-guarro-progres hayan renegado de la bandera de todos desde siempre. Otros simplemente no lo han hecho.



La bandera no se usa para hacer la subnormala en un mitin. Ya se que no lo entiendes porque eres mongolico.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La ha cagado poniéndose el bozal.




es la clasica subnormal emponzoñada y con bozal : doblemente subnormal

las ratas fascistasizquierdistas luego por otro lado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> La bandera no se usa para hacer la subnormala en un mitin. Ya se que no lo entiendes porque eres mongolico.



eres subnormal y no entiendes que la bandera de España se puede y se debe llevar
o bueno mas bien eres otro fascistaizquierdista y te jode
bueno pues JODETE


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> La bandera no se usa para hacer la subnormala en un mitin. Ya se que no lo entiendes porque eres mongolico.



Te jodes, guarro de mierda.


----------



## Atotrapo (15 May 2022)

Cuando llegue a tener relevancia en la Junta, lo primero a meter a amigos del partido y no hará nada, como sus compañeros en las Cortes Generales.

Que está muy bien el show para el marketing y demás, pero se queda en eso solo.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Te jodes, guarro de mierda.



Mas te tendrias que joder tu con que Box en Gandalucia lo encabece una charo funcivaga e histerica. Encima la payasa dice que no son extremaderecha jajajjaaja se averguenzan de ser fachas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Mas te tendrias que joder tu con que Box en Gandalucia lo encabece una charo funcivaga e histerica. Encima la payasa dice que no son extremaderecha jajajjaaja se averguenzan de ser fachas.



el clasico facha fascistaizquierdista
duchate guarro!!


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Mas te tendrias que joder tu con que Box en Gandalucia lo encabece una charo funcivaga e histerica. Encima la payasa dice que no son extremaderecha jajajjaaja se averguenzan de ser fachas.



HomoProgreGuarro con el culo en llamas ante el próximo Macarenazo.
Tu bilis, mi risa.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el clasico facha fascistaizquierdista
> duchate guarro!!



Con tu madre me voy a duchar que tiene el coño mas negro que la gitana de Olona jajajjaja


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

Necesito un _sparring_ para mis días aburridos.
Aunque este es verdad que no da mucho juego.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Con tu madre me voy a duchar que tiene el coño mas negro que la gitana de Olona jajajjaja




jajaja facha fascistaizquierdista!!!
rabia rabia jajajaj jajajajaj babea de bilis jajajajaj !!!


----------



## Alf_ET (15 May 2022)

El que va a un mitin de un partido político a insultar y provocar merece que le echen a hostias. No hay más.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (15 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Eso fue en Cádiz en octubre, yo estaba presente y grabe directo.


----------



## kabeljau (15 May 2022)

Y si dicen los guarros que no es andaluza, pues ni falta que hace. Tampoco el Sabino Arana era andaluz ni falta que les hace que un hijoputa como el Sabino fuera andaluz.
¡A cascala rojos!


----------



## kabeljau (15 May 2022)

RC1492 dijo:


> Penoso, esta rodeada de policías, que vaya sin su escolta.
> 
> Los que todavía creéis en VOX sois muy, pero que muy tontos.



Yo estoy esperando que el psicópata vaya en el Metro sin sus pistoleros.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (15 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



tanto unos como otros embozalados lol

sólo queda vox?

no queda nadie

nunca hubo nadie

espabila betilla, nadie va a salvarte, no puedes delegar en nadie, estamos solos

taluec


----------



## kabeljau (15 May 2022)

Este estaba empadronao en el mismo sitio que el generalito traidor que pagaba los rescates del zETAp a los piratas del Océano Índico. Sí, hombre, ese traidor del rata.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> tanto unos como otros embozalados lol
> 
> sólo queda vox?
> 
> ...



*Ya ..... pero VOX es el que mas da por culo al resto en especial LOS INDEPES y MUGROSOS*


----------



## cujo (15 May 2022)

en ese vídeo en un lado se ve q huele a fragancia refrescante y en el otro q sobaco , cuero barato y trujas


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (15 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Ya ..... pero VOX es el que mas da por culo al resto en especial LOS INDEPES y MUGROSOS*



ah que bien, estupendo

..........................................

taluec


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> ah que bien, estupendo



Y tan estupendo.
Como síntoma desde luego no tiene precio y es indicativo de que de momento se está en el camino correcto.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y tan estupendo.
> Como síntoma desde luego no tiene precio y es indicativo de que de momento se está en el camino correcto.



estupendo para ellos: fingen que discuten muy fuerte y que pelean muchito ufff qué duro todo, mira que owneds uy lo que le ha dicho fulanita a menganito en el congreso, BOOOOOOMM zasca!!.... así cada bando justifica su existencia y por lo tanto sus puestecitos y su suelditos, y los TONTOS os creéis el show.

pedazo de primo









taluec


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> estupendo para ellos: fingen que discuten muy fuerte y que pelean muchito ufff qué duro todo, mira que owneds uy lo que le ha dicho fulanita a menganito en el congreso, BOOOOOOMM zasca!!.... así cada bando justifica su existencia y por lo tanto sus puestecitos y su suelditos, y los TONTOS os creéis el show.
> 
> pedazo de primo
> taluec



Ya ya.
De momento vuestra bilis será mi sonrisa.
Disfruta del Macarenazo. Promete ser divertido, que yo seré primo pero tú no llegas ni a cuñao.
(Sub)Campeón.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ya ya.
> De momento vuestra bilis será mi sonrisa.
> Disfruta del Macarenazo. Promete ser divertido, que yo seré primo pero tú no llegas ni a cuñao.



vuestra? yo no soy de ningún bando, pero automáticamente me metes en uno, es la mentalidad de borrego estabulado en partiditos, que se cree que los demás también somos borreguitos defiendo al nuestro.

*Yo tengo el gran honor y orgullo de no haber votonteado nunca.*

cuando VOX se descubra como la enésima estafa, igual que Podemos estafó a los guarros, cuando seáis desengañados, a ver donde os vais a meter, tengo curiosidad por ver qué nueva mierda se inventará el sistema para estafaros

taluec


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> vuestra? yo no soy de ningún bando, pero automáticamente me metes en uno, es la mentalidad de borrego estabulado en partiditos, que se cree que los demás también somos borreguitos defiendo al nuestro.
> 
> *Yo tengo el gran honor y orgullo de no haber votonteado nunca.*
> 
> ...



Mira, el de la bola de cristal.

Me tranquiliza que gente como tú no vote, la verdad. Estamos mejor. Ya lo haré yo por ti.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Mira, el de la bola de cristal.
> 
> Me tranquiliza que gente como tú no vote, la verdad. Estamos mejor.



pobre votontazo, se cree que votontear sirve para algo, se piensa que él es relevante o pinta algo en este mundo, animalico

no quiero herirte el eguito así que te voy a dejar con tu fantasía

taluec


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> pobre votontazo, se cree que votontear sirve para algo, se piensa que él es relevante o pinta algo en este mundo, animalico
> 
> no quiero herirte el eguito así que te voy a dejar con tu fantasía
> 
> taluec



Si, hala, corre.
Es lo que mejor se os da.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ya ya.
> De momento vuestra bilis será mi sonrisa.
> Disfruta del Macarenazo. Promete ser divertido, que yo seré primo pero tú no llegas ni a cuñao.
> (Sub)Campeón.



Jajajajja votontazoo!! Como te derroye dodoriaa!! Ajjajajaajjaja brooootaal!!!


----------



## gpm (15 May 2022)

Excusa progre, son todos iguales


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Jajajajja votontazoo!! Como te derroye dodoriaa!! Ajjajajaajjaja brooootaal!!!



¿Qué dice este chalao?


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Excusa progre, son todos iguales



Cuando hay elecciones cerca, de un tiempo a esta parte, no fallan.


----------



## Anonimo23 (15 May 2022)

Mas valiente que tu metiendote con una mujer en un foro anonimo y todo porque eres un rojo de mierda


----------



## gpm (15 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cuando hay elecciones cerca, de un tiempo a esta parte, no fallan.




Hasta xicomalo está sin horas extra estos días


----------



## gpm (15 May 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> Mas valiente que tu metiendote con una mujer en un foro anonimo y todo porque eres un rojo de mierda




Rojo y cobarde que no lo admite......hace nada ha dicho la excusa progre después del no se podía por excelencia, los políticos son todos iguales


----------



## Anonimo23 (15 May 2022)

De huelebragas de mierda tengo poco

parece que he dado donde escuece, seguro que lo último que hiciste tu contra la chusma es comerle la polla a un negro


----------

